# Facial Masks/Peels questions



## Annelle (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm new to trying out masks/peels but after my first spa visit last month, I've been looking into doing some extra steps into trying to make my skin healthy.

The girl was saying that I should be using a good facial scrub at least once or twice a week to help slough off dead skin that doesn't come out with normal face washing, so I've been thinking about ways to intermittently deep clean my face.  I was thinking some sort of mask or peel might be kind of fun to have too though.

Anybody have any advice on what brands are good, or what things I should look for? which you like better (mask or peel or do you use both? and how often?)  When I was in Ulta last week, it seemed like the masks were either under $4 or over $30 and there didn't really seem to be anything in between.  I usually veer towards something that's not dirt cheap (afraid of low quality), but something that's not top of the line (afraid of getting swindled out of my money when it's not really worth the "premium" cost) either, so I was a bit stumped as to which direction to go there.


----------



## masayo (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm trying to do either mask or peel once a week but sometime I forget.  I use a clay based mask from DHC and it costs about $35. The peel I'm using is from Reviva that costs about $30 so I'm thinking the average price range is around $30? If the price of masks/peels is under $4, I wouldn't think that's for my age group...






After I do mask or peel I can feel the difference when I wash my face. It feels more smoother and farmer so I'd definitely recommend to try either mask or peel. I'm not really "attach" to these brand though... so if other people know better products, I'd love to try!


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 9, 2011)

I heard this tip a few weeks ago and gave it a try.  It works REALLY well and is so simple and all natural. Mix about a teaspoon of granulated sugar with a teaspon of lemon juce.  You may need more of less of one or the other to get a consistency that you can apply to your face and use as a scrub,  Gently massage into your skin for a minute or two and then rinse completely and follow with a moisturizer.  The lemon juice contains natural, pure alpha hydroxy acids and the sugar is a gentle scrubber.  I can give you the link to person I obtained the information from.  Just send me a PM requesting it.

Jeannine


----------



## katana (Mar 9, 2011)

I LOVE No7 Pamper &amp; Peel Radiance FacePeel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is in my reviwed items, if you want a picture.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 9, 2011)

Dermalogica Cream Exfoliant is really nice. You put it on like a facemask, leave for 10 minutes, and it rinses off. There's some mild tingling, but nothing over-the-top. Definately not too harsh, even for my sensitive skin. Unfortunately, I am forced to order this through drugstore.com, but it's way cheaper through them than through either the Dermalogica site or any of the spas that carry the line here ($30CDN versus $50CDN in store or at Dermalogica's site.) Kibio Pureness Radiance Mask. Mineral oil free, and organic. I believe Kibio is supposed to be Clarins' 'organic' and 'natural' off-shoot, but it's very nice. Again, spread on like a mask and wait 5-10 minutes. Not as dramatic as the Dermalogica, but a very nice pick-me-up. I also find it leaves my skin more supple than the Dermalogica. And... a bit more expensive, but also very nice - Caudalie's Vinoperfect Radiance Revealing Mask. Absolutely the crappiest packaging I have ever seen, and for the price, I don't use it too often. But a great pick-me-up, again, and leaves my skin the most radiant of the three. I also really like the cheap The Face Shop Pearl &amp; Brightening masks. They're not the greatest cheap skincare product, but they don't seem to do any harm, and they leave my skin feeling nice. I haven't been able to find anywhere that stocks the line, so I have to stock up - in all places - while in the Dominican... :icon_scratch:


----------



## superbuddy (Mar 10, 2011)

It depends on your skin type. i have oily skin so with oily or combination skin do best with regular use of a clay mask. Clay is great for removing excess oil, deep cleaning your pores and preventing and clearing up blackheads. Natural clay is a great detoxifying treatment for your face without leaving your skin extra dry. Most clay masks work fine with sensitive skin. Deep Cleansing Clay Mask by Laura Mercier is a great example of a natural based clay mask that will deep clean your skin and leave it smooth and soft.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, i'm surprised no one mentioned clay. Depending on your skintype you can try several. Green is for oily skins, white is more gentle than green, pink is for tired skins, yellow is for combination and sensitive skins. There's also a red clay i never tried, and purple which i don't recommend as it's a pain to remove.

One mask i also love is the Aqualabel brightening mask from Shiseido, it leaves your skin feeling really nice and more radiant. I use it to even my skin and help tiny scars fade more quickly.


----------



## Annelle (Mar 10, 2011)

actually masayo mentioned she uses clay in the first post! lol.

I don't think my skin is really that oily (If I was lazy on a weekend morning and didn't wash my face first thing, then I'll end up washing it by the afternoon cause I feel dirty, but I don't particularly feel oily from morning to the end of the day)...what does it mean to have "tired" skin?  My skin's more normal I'd guess?  Not particularly dry or oily or sensitive to anything.  The lady at the spa actually told me my skin was mostly healthy considering all I was really doing for skincare was washing and moisturizing twice a day.  She suggested a bit of exfoliation and...whitener? to clear out tiny bumps and lighten the hyperpigmentation spots.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 10, 2011)

My all-time favorite peel (which I recommend to everyone of every face type) is Philosophy's Micro-Delivery Peel.  You will notice and feel the difference after just one use.  The first time I tried it I couldn't stop touching my face it was soooooo soft. Even my husband couldn't keep his hands off me!  I only use it once a week and for the other days, I use their Micro-Delivery Exfoliating Wash.  It may be pricier than most but it lasts FOREVER!  I'm still using the 2 oz jar of the peel I got last summer.  Definitely worth a try!!!!


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 13, 2011)

Korres Pomegranate Mask (It's $27, but well worth it)

Juara Turmeric Antioxidant Facial Mask (This mask is about $24 and delivers great results)

24k Oro Gold Stretching Mask (It's about $40 and definitely one of the best masks you will use)

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel (It's about $39-$40 and it is one of the best facial peels you will ever use)

just to name a few...

I also love to make my own, at home. I don't have the free time to do this, as much as I would love, let alone like I use to. I use to do it often. For example:

Mango Olive Oil Facial Mask

1 Mango
3 oz. Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Blend the mango and the extra virgin olive oil until the consistency is on a paste-like wavelength.

Once everything is blended, apply to the face and leave on for about 20-25 minutes. Once the 20-25 minutes have lasped, rinse the facial off. Remember to use warm water to wash, then cool water to rinse, as this will open and close pores. 

...etc.


----------

